
Show HN: 5 Minute Meditation – A simple, text-based guided meditation - OstrichGlue
https://5minutemeditation.com/
======
sjroot
Nice and simple. I like it a lot. I would recommend adding Apple's web-app-
capable stuff so that when people save it to their home screen, it doesn't
distract them with the navigation bar at the top.

